# Broken JPG's



## Harvey (May 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I use my Fuji F10 digital camera with my Mac, and normally have no problems.

The last batch of pictures I took, I can see them fine in my camera, however when I moved them over to my PC visa USB to view them, the files seem to be corrupt.  When I try to open the image with Photoshop I get...

Photoshop&#12391;&#12362;&#12363;&#12375;&#12356;&#12487;&#12540;&#12479;&#12434;&#38283;&#12356;&#12390;&#12415;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;"Could not open "filename",
because an unknown or invalid JPEG marker type is found.

When I try to preview the jpg in Finder, it cannot load the image. However, the file sizes are all correct, and remember, I was able to see them in my digital camera.

Since then I have reformatted my xd picture card in my camera, and am going to take some pics to see if the problem comes back.

Is there any type of JPG repair software that I could use to fix the data which I have dumped to my PC?  I would REALLY LIke to get those pics back!

ANy help appreciated


----------



## simbalala (May 21, 2006)

You could try JView. It claims to be able to "repair" some defective files. I have it but I haven't used it much yet.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7338


----------



## Harvey (May 22, 2006)

Thanks I'll give that a shot.  Has anyone seen this issue before?

I'm worried something may be wrong with my camera...


----------



## Harvey (May 22, 2006)

Hi, I downlaoded JView, and used it to try to open some of my defective files, but instead it just skips them and opens the next available regular file... 

I got some advice here about my messed up images, but it seems no one knows how to repair them.

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1023&message=18530462


----------



## MacGizmo (May 22, 2006)

I've had this happen to me before using my Canon G5 camera. An entire session of photos that viewed fine in the camera simply would not open on any machine I put them on using several different programs (Photoshop, GraphicConverter, Preview, iPhoto, etc...).

I don't know what caused the problem, nor did I figure out a way to view the photos, but I did nothing to the camera or CF card and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Natobasso (May 22, 2006)

do all files have the .jpg dot extension when you move them to pc?


----------



## DREWNOX (May 22, 2006)

Use to happen to me all the time. i would download images to my mac desktop and when i would try to open them, I would either get a similar message or they would open but be all screwed up (like half the shot would be there with a bunch of segments all scrambled). They looked fine on the camera though. Usually I would eject the card, restart the mac and try downloading again and most of the time, that would work. It was very annoying though. Anyway, since I got a new mac I haven't had any problems.


----------

